# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Neighbours > General >  Neighbours this week

## feelingyellow

Can anyone please tell me what happened? I've been away all week so i've missed it and there's no omnibous, thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Bad Wolf

http://www.bbc.co.uk/neighbours/storyupdates/

----------


## feelingyellow

oh, ok thanx  :Big Grin:

----------


## Bad Wolf

no probs, i dont watch it anymore so couldnt tell you myself, hoped the link helped!

----------

